# Sticky  Becoming An Expat/Where To Live



## Asian Spirit

Here's a great article on Living Overseas as a retiree. My wife and I live in the Philippine Islands in Southeast Asia and still enjoy being here despite differences in culture.
Where would you like to live if not in your home country? Have you made the decision to make the big move yet?



Read The Story Here
{source: Fox News}


----------



## Jen Nichol

Sweden or any of the nordic countries..

We are currently trying very hard to fulfill the dream.


----------



## beepete

I live in New Zealand and still find it the best country in the world to live in.


----------



## frankania

*State Which Country!*

I read the forum daily, and often cannot figure WHICH country they talk about. PLEASE, mention the place in your comments, everybody! Frank, in Mexico.....


----------



## maryh1016

I have just started doing research in trying to decide where I want to retire. So far, I am leaning towards, Costa Rica, Portugal, or Mexico. I am looking for a laid-back lifestyle that's walking distance or has reliable public transportation to the coast and city center where I can get acquainted with the locals and expat community. My plan is to move within the next year and a half. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bevdeforges

You'll see this again and again on the forum, but one big consideration should be the languages you speak. It can be very isolating to be in a foreign country where you can't speak the local language. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## xabiaxica

Whether or not you can get a residence visa for your chosen / dream country is pretty important too!

No point dreaming of moving somewhere if you can't get a visa! (if one is required)


----------



## maryh1016

Thanks Bev,
I know how important speaking the local language can be. I do need to brush up on my Spanish. Appreciate your input.


----------



## maryh1016

Point taken. I have already looked at the visa requirements in each country. Based on the consulate info, that should not be a problem. Thanks for your input.


----------



## grahamjw21

I am from the U.S. and now live in Taiwan. It is a wonderful place with wonderful people.


----------



## Theerameth

Nice! I am currently living in the Philippines although I have been born in UK and of Thai roots. I would like to live in Thailand if ever I can.


----------



## petermclk

Hello - having made a number of moves abroad the main advice I would give specifically if you have family, is to remain within easy travelling distance - not only will you get visitors then but also you can visit with relative ease - my first move was 12hrs flight away and it made seeing friends and family difficult and expensive


----------



## CRon

I live in London. Dubai is the best place to Live.


----------



## kaiara

*My Thoughts*

I live in Singapore . But still I seacrhing best place to where i live happily more.


----------



## Hepa

I always wanted to live in Australia, but those Australian immigration so & so's wouldn't let me in, therefor I tried New Zealand, but they had even bigger so & o's in their immigration department, they wouldn't let me in either.

However not to be beaten, I learnt a new language and emigrated to the Canary Islands, where I now live and a few years ago those far nicer so & so's in Madrid granted me Spanish Nationality.

So those of you trying to emigrate, don't let the so & so's depress you, find a country where the so & so's are more accommodating


----------



## emmawatson8855

I am from Singapore and living here, Its a great place for living the luxurious life.


----------



## paremesh

*Digital marketing services in Hyderabad*

so good


----------



## CyprusRain

*Wanting to Move abroad*

Hello, I am new to this, never participated in a Forum, so I am not sure how it works hahaha :confused2:
My Boyfriend & I are looking to move from Canada to another part of the world. We need beach & sun, & want to work. We were thinking to open a little Tiki bar. He is leaning towards Cambodia... Any advice on this or how forums work would be very appreciated!!
FYI: He is a contractor, & I am an artist, & I owned my own gallery-Bar-Restaurant (Starving Artist Gallery Cafe) & just sold it in March. So I have a lot of experience in hospitality, customer service, running venues etc...


----------



## eoinob

I'm Irish, and have lived & worked overseas in EU and Australia before. 
At 51, I'm starting to think about retirement locations. Ireland is too expensive to retire in!
I'm happy to learn a new language, and enjoy warm/hot weather. 
Love to know others' experiences and thoughts.
Thanks,
Eoin


----------



## josephlawrence567

I live in India and trying to move UAE can anybody help.


----------



## caribecash

For the love of god moderators. I made up a name. It is NOT the name of my business. I am NOT advertising. I cant even reply to you to explain!!!!!


----------

